# Top 10 of Russian operas



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

What are our favorite ten Russian operas?.

Let's understand by "Russian" operas written by a Russian composer, even if they are sung in languages other than Russian.

Those are mine:

Eugene Onegin (Tchaikovsky)
Dead Souls (Shchedrin)
The Rake's Progress (Stravinski)
Judith (Serov)
War and Peace (Prokofiev)
The Passenger (Weinberg)
Ruslan and Ludmila (Glinka)
Lady Macbeth (Shostakovich)
Oresteia (Taneyev)
Boris Godunov (Mussorgsky)


----------



## HumphreyAppleby (Apr 11, 2013)

I love _May Night_ by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov. Sure, it isn't ground breaking, but it's beautiful and fun. It also has one of the most beautiful tenor arias ever.

The rare tenor Konstantin Lisovsky does pretty well with it (though he could use more dynamic):





I also like what I've heard of Rimsky-Korsakov's _Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh_. But I haven't been able to find a good complete recording.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Tchaikovsky Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky Mazeppa
Mussorgsky Boris Godunov
Shostakovich Lady Macbeth
Stravinsky The Rake’s Progress 
Rimsky-Korsakov Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh
Rimsky-Korsakov Tsar’s Bride
Prokofiev War and Peace
Prokofiev Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev The Fiery Angel


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Prokofiev Semyon Kotko
Tchaikovsky Pique Dame
Mussorgsky Boris Godunov
Prokofiev Betrothal at a Monastery
Prokofiev War & Peace
Tchaikovsky Eugene Onegin
Mussorgsky Khovanshchina
Tchaikovsky Mazeppa
Prokofiev The Story of a Real Man
Shostakovich Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't add much to what has been already said but to bemoan how little Russian opera I have heard. The opera corpus can sometimes seem a bit narrow with the same few composers and works recorded but it seems especially narrow when it comes to the Russians. Or at least the recordings aren't readily available outside Russia. So many i'd like to hear such as Shchedrin's _Dead Souls_ or _Lolita_ and Weinberg's 7 operas.

Ok so i'll stop complaining about stuff I haven't heard and put a good word in for Rachmaninov's operas which I think are greatly under-appreciated.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

1-10
Boris Godunov

Its the only Russian opera I can listen to without my eyes glazing over.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

quack said:


> I can't add much to what has been already said but to bemoan how little Russian opera I have heard. The opera corpus can sometimes seem a bit narrow with the same few composers and works recorded but it seems especially narrow when it comes to the Russians. Or at least the recordings aren't readily available outside Russia. So many i'd like to hear such as Shchedrin's _Dead Souls_ or _Lolita_ and Weinberg's 7 operas.
> 
> Ok so i'll stop complaining about stuff I haven't heard and put a good word in for Rachmaninov's operas which I think are greatly under-appreciated.


There is a good recording of _Dead Souls_ that can be heard also, at least most of it, in youtube. Also, the very nice _Boyarina Morozova_ has been released in a (splendid) CD. 

I think the DVD of Weinberg's _The Passenger_ is great, too.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

schigolch said:


> I think the DVD of Weinberg's _The Passenger_ is great, too.


I saw _The Passenger_ DVD but didn't like it much, despite liking most of Weinberg's music. I think it had too much declaiming for my liking and not enough singing. I suppose that is to be expected from the subject matter and it is a subject that does interest me but I couldn't really appreciate it.

Impressive to see _Dead Souls_ on youtube, listening now. His _Enchanted Warrior_ released on the Mariinsky label is definitely worth hearing too.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

quack said:


> I can't add much to what has been already said but to bemoan how little Russian opera I have heard. The opera corpus can sometimes seem a bit narrow with the same few composers and works recorded but it seems especially narrow when it comes to the Russians. Or at least the recordings aren't readily available outside Russia. So many i'd like to hear such as Shchedrin's _Dead Souls_ or _Lolita_ and Weinberg's 7 operas.
> 
> Ok so i'll stop complaining about stuff I haven't heard and put a good word in for Rachmaninov's operas which I think are greatly under-appreciated.


I haven't seen much to speak of either: Onegin, Queen of Spades, Boris, and if you count it, Shostakovich's jaunty, tuneful Moscow Cheryomushki. Would love to see the works of Rimsky-Korsakov, Rachmaninoff, Prokofiev.

I'll be seeing this new Russian work this weekend. We'll see if it merits a top 10 spot:


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm not yet at 10 
but here are my favorite:

1) Boris Godunov (Both Rimsky-Korsakov and Musorgskij versions)
2) The legend of the invisible city of Kitezh and the maiden Fevronia
3) Eugene Onegin
4) Yolanta
5) Tzar's bride

First three are in a league on their own IMO.



HumphreyAppleby said:


> I also like what I've heard of Rimsky-Korsakov's _Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh_. But I haven't been able to find a good complete recording.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Although _Pique Dame_ is perhaps Tchaikovsky's second more staged opera after Onegin, I personally prefer _Iolanta_ and, mainly, this _The_ _Maid of Orleans_, that we can watch complete in youtube:


----------



## Hoffmann (Jun 10, 2013)

schigolch said:


> What are our favorite ten Russian operas?.
> 
> Let's understand by "Russian" operas written by a Russian composer, even if they are sung in languages other than Russian.
> 
> ...


I only know a few of these (Onegin, Rake's Progress, Boris), but I just finished a post under the "Off the beaten path operas" thread about a new production of _Oresteia_ that I saw in July. I was caught off-guard by how beautiful it is. Just gorgeous. It was a very good production that is headed to the Mariinsky that benefited from a particularly strong Orestes, which seems to be key to the opera's success. The one or two recordings that were done, if still in print, are not available in the U.S.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

It's complete in youtube:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I know it was completed by others but I'm surprised Borodin's Prince Igor has been left out up until now.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> I know it was completed by others but I'm surprised Borodin's Prince Igor has been left out up until now.


Well, you've got to choose if you are confined to ten. I've also had to leave out Love for three oranges, Betrothal in a monastery, Le Coq D'Or, Iolanta, May Night, Sadko, a Life for the Tsar, and The Nose


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Weinberg's _The Passenger _is going to be given its USA premiere next month of January, at Houston Grand Opera:

http://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwope...t-US-Premiere-of-THE-PASSENGER-11814-20131008


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll make do with just 8, but I'll be checking out some of the other suggestions here.

Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin (Russian opera in the Italian style)
Moussorgsky - Boris Godunov (The archetypal Russian opera)
Borodin - Prince Igor (Russian opera at its most spectacular)
Tchaikovsky - The Queen of Spades (his other great opera)
Moussorgsky - Khovanshchina (like Boris but more lyrical with more female singing)
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel (Covent Garden's production was unforgettable)
Glinka - Ruslan and Ludmila (The first great Russian opera)
Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk (A huge work if you ever get to see it live)


----------



## Autumn Leaves (Jan 3, 2014)

As a Russian myself, I wholeheartedly agree with this short-list. If one wants to see a Russian opera with the "local color", it's best to begin with something like Boris Godunov. The only bad thing about it is that it can hardly be called historically accurate… If it irks you, then start with Ruslan and Lyudmila — a sweet fairy tale, excellent music, lovely lyrics…


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Autumn Leaves said:


> The only bad thing about it is that it can hardly be called historically accurate… If it irks you, (...)


Yes, I think that opera fans are very sensitive about historical accuracy, after Anna Bolena or Don Carlo there is no way anybody could swallow such unauthentic plot as Boris Godunov has.


----------



## Autumn Leaves (Jan 3, 2014)

Aramis said:


> Yes, I think that opera fans are very sensitive about historical accuracy, after Anna Bolena or Don Carlo there is no way anybody could swallow such unauthentic plot as Boris Godunov has.


Of course, it may be just me who's a bit sensitive. Some historical plots leave nothing but the real names.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Sadko - Rimsky-Korsakov
Prince Igor - Borodin
Ivan Susanin - Glinka
Boris Godunov - Mussorgsky
Khovanshchina - Mussorgsky
Ruslan and Lyudmila - Glinka
Legend of the invisible city of Kitezh - Rimsky-Korsakov
Tsar's bride - Rimsky-Korsakov
Queen of Spades- Tchaikovsky
Dobrynya Nikitich - Gretchaninov

I even left out The Golden Cockerel, despite how much I like to watch a man fight a chicken.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> Sadko - Rimsky-Korsakov
> Prince Igor - Borodin
> Ivan Susanin - Glinka
> Boris Godunov - Mussorgsky
> ...


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

The Family Guy chicken should study this bird. (1:52)
Now, _that's_ how you win a fight.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Couac Addict said:


> Dobrynya Nikitich - Gretchaninov


Not familiar with this one, I would need to check. Thanks.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

schigolch said:


> Not familiar with this one, I would need to check. Thanks.


An aria from Dobrynya Nikitich.
Not sure why this video runs twice but that's the least of my concerns when there's a guy singing in the middle of an empty field.






...and the overture.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I have to confess that, though a lover of Russian music, I don't think I have seen or heard 10 Russian operas. What a terrible hole in my musical knowledge. I love Tchaikovsky, but, though I love and know very well *The Queen of Spades* and *Eugene Onegin*, I haven't heard or seen any of his other operas. *Boris Godunov* I have seen (and heard) more than once, ditto *The Rake's Progress*. Shostakovich's *Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk* I remember in a searingly brilliant ENO production many years ago. I also remember ENO doing a spectacular production of Rimsky-Korsakov's *Christmas Eve* and a superb Prokoviev *War and Peace*. I remember with less fondness a production of Schnittke's *Life With An Idiot*.

I have heard some of the music from other Rimsky- Korsakov operas, like *The Golden Cockerel* and *Sadko*, and bits of Mussorgsky's *Khovannschina*. I'm sure I've listened to Stravinsky's *Oedipus Rex* at least once, but can't remember much about it.

That's about it, I think. Looks like Russian opera is going to be my next project.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

01. Boris Godunov
02. Prince Igor
03. Khovanshchina
04. A Life for the Tsar
05. Pique Dame
06. The Legend of the Invisible City
07. The Tsar's Bride
08. Lady Macbeth
09. War & Peace
10. Eugene Onegin


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

1. Borodin: Prince Igor
2. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
3. Glinka: Ruslan and Ludmila
4. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
5. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
6. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
7. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
8. Glinka: A Life for the Tsar
9. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel
10. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

1. Boris Godunov 
2. Prince Igor

And in no order:

Ruslan & Lyudmila
A Life for the Czar
Khovanshchina
Sadko
The Tsar's Bride
Koshchei the Deathless 
Pikovaya Dama
The Maid of Orleans

I think I'd enjoy Serov's operas if I could find any with a libretto.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Where's the love for Shostakovich - Mosca Ceriomuski? I wouldn't say it surpasses Lady Macbeth, but it deserves to be acknowledged. One of the bests waltz sections i've heard in a while


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Being fairly new to Russian opera I don't have a top ten. All I have is this:

1) Boris Godunov 1869 (Mussorgsky orch.)
2) Boris Godunov 1872 (Mussorgsky orch.)
3) Khovanschina (not Rimskys orch.)
4) Tchaikovsky's Iolanta 

I like them all and in that order.


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm not that familiar with Russian opera but I'm going to attend Eugene Onegin in a few weeks (Met broadcast). Can anyone give me a primer? What should I listen for? Any reference material (I don't mean the novel, lol).


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Eddy Rodgers K said:


> I'm not that familiar with Russian opera but I'm going to attend Eugene Onegin in a few weeks (Met broadcast). Can anyone give me a primer? What should I listen for? Any reference material (I don't mean the novel, lol).


Girl falls in love with older man; older man rejects her; she marries; older man falls in love with girl; she rejects him. With balls and a duel.

The most famous aria is Tatiana's Letter Scene: 




Here's Weigl's film, with English subtitles: 




Here's the opera in English: 




Two beginner's guides:
http://www.theopera101.com/operas/onegin/
http://www.classicfm.com/composers/tchaikovsky/guides/eugene-onegin-plot-synopsis/


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K (Feb 12, 2017)

SimonTemplar said:


> Girl falls in love with older man; older man rejects her; she marries; older man falls in love with girl; she rejects him. With balls and a duel.
> 
> The most famous aria is Tatiana's Letter Scene:
> 
> ...


Thank you! This is just what I was hoping for.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Eddy Rodgers K said:


> Thank you! This is just what I was hoping for.


My pleasure! Hope you enjoy the Met broadcast.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Eugene Onegin X 10


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Sadko
Prince Igor 
A Life for the Tsar
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Ruslan and Lyudmila 
The Legend of the invisible city of Kitezh 
The Tsar's bride 
The Queen of Spades
Eugene Onegin


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Eugene Onegin X 10


Wish I had seen this earlier, post of the month!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

nina foresti said:


> Eugene Onegin X 10


Especially this one!


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

no fans of Snow Maiden on this forum?


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Mussorgsky: _Boris Godunov_ (1872 Version)
Mussorgsky: _Khovanschina_ (Shostakovich completion)
Prokofiev: _War and Peace_
Shostakovich: _Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk_
Rimsky-Korsakov: _The Legend of the invisible city of Kitezh_
Tchaikovsky: _Pique Dame_
Rimsky-Korsakov: _The Tsar's bride_
Tchaikovsky: _Mazeppa_
Prokofiev: _The love for Three Oranges_ (I prefer it in French)
Tchaikovsky: _Eugen Onegin_ (I'd rather listen to Act I of WaP)
Tchaikovsky: _Iolanta_
Rimsky-Korsakov: _Sadko_
Prokofiev: _The Fiery Angel_
Glinka: _Ruslan & Lyudmila_
Borodin: _Prince Igor_ (is it a theatrical piece?)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In no real order.

Moussorgsky - _Boris Godunov_
Shostakovich - _Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District_
Shostakovich - _The Nose_
Borodin - _Prince Igor_
Stravinsky - _The Nightingale_
Prokofiev - _Semyon Kotko_
Prokofiev - _The Love for Three Oranges_
Tchaikovsky - _Yevgeny Onegin_
Rimsky-Korsakov - _The Invisible City of Kitezh_
Alfred Schnittke - _Life with an Idiot_


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I have always loved Russian music, but, to my shame, my knowledge of Russian opera is limited. Of those I know or have seen:-

1=Eugene Onegin
1=Queen of Spades
3. Boris Godunov
4. Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
5. War and Peace
6. Mazeppa
7. Christmas Eve
8. Love for Three Oranges

That said, I've seen all of them but Mazeppa in the theatre.


----------



## Dima (Oct 3, 2016)

The top of russian operas in my view:

1. Queen of Spades - Tchaikovsky
2. Eugene Onegin - Tchaikovsky
3. Demon - A. Rubinstein
4. War and Peace - Prokofiev


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Ok, let's have a go.

1) Iolanta
2) Ruslan and Lyudmila
3) Queen of spades
4) Eugene Onegin
5) Boris Godunov
6) Mazeppa
7) Life for the Tsar
8) Prince Igor
9) Tsar's Bride
10) May Night

More or less in that order. The ones I haven't seen are Ruslan and Lyudmila, Life for the Tsar and May Night.

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Runners up:

War and Peace
Legend of Invisible City of Kitezh
The Demon
Tale of Tsar Saltan
Young Maid of Orleans

N.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Granate said:


> Mussorgsky: _Boris Godunov_ (1872 Version)
> Mussorgsky: _Khovanschina_ (Shostakovich completion)
> Prokofiev: _War and Peace_
> Shostakovich: _Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk_
> ...


No. It is a normal opera with Prologue, like Boito's Mefistofele. The Libretto is also written from the composer. If I remember correctly it took him almost 30 years to complete this work. One other characteristic of this opera is that in the main role is one baritone. (the Prince)


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I forgot Sadko (how could I forget Sadko!)

N.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Dimace said:


> No. It is a normal opera with Prologue, like Boito's Mefistofele. The Libretto is also written from the composer. If I remember correctly it took him almost 30 years to complete this work. One other characteristic of this opera is that in the main role is one baritone. (the Prince)


Borodin worked on _Prince Igor_ for 18 years. It was left unfinished at his death.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*In no particular order*:


Dargomyzhsky: Rusalka (an important work no doubt)
Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila
Rubinstein: The Demon (a glorious work)
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov (1872 version)
Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa
Shebalin: The Taming of the Shrew (likewise glorious)
Kostyantyn Dankevych: Bohdan Khmelnytsky (essentially Ukrainian)
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
*Honorable mentions*:


Serov: Judith
Shaporin: The Decembrists
Tchaikovsky: Orleanskaya Deva, The Enchantress, Queen of Spades
Rachmaninoff: The Miserly Knight
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden, Sadko, Invisible City of Kitezh
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina (Shostakovich's completion, Stravinsky's ending)
Lysenko: Taras Bulba (Ukraine)
Maiboroda: Mylana (Ukraine)
Kabalevsky: The Sisters


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Orfeo said:


> [*]Tchaikovsky: Orleanskaya Deva
> [/LIST]


That would be same as Maid of Orleans, no?


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> That would be same as Maid of Orleans, no?


That's right. .........................


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Um...just got Judith over the holiday - SO GOOD.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Eugene Onegin
Boris Godunov
Queen of Spades
Mazeppa
Iolanta
The Gambler
Pique Dame


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

I can't compete with Orfeo's list, but here a few that I found interesting that haven't been mentioned yet:

Desyatnikov: Children of Rosenthal
Knaifel: Canterville Ghost
Karetnikov: Till Eulenspiegel
Shchedrin: The Left Hander
Weinberg: The Idiot

All of them have had fairly recent releases.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Being fairly new to Russian opera I don't have a top ten. All I have is this:
> 
> 1) Boris Godunov 1869 (Mussorgsky orch.)
> 2) Boris Godunov 1872 (Mussorgsky orch.)
> ...


Have you explored more since this post? I would recommend _A Life for the Tsar_, _Prince Igor_, and _Pique Dame_.

Russian opera is the BEST!


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Autumn Leaves said:


> As a Russian myself, I wholeheartedly agree with this short-list. If one wants to see a Russian opera with the "local color", it's best to begin with something like Boris Godunov. The only bad thing about it is that it can hardly be called historically accurate… If it irks you, then start with Ruslan and Lyudmila - a sweet fairy tale, excellent music, lovely lyrics…


I'm obsessed with Russian history and Russian culture. I envy you living in St. Petersburg. My Summer 2021 trip will be Moscow and St. Petersburg. I just watched a 10 hour documentary on the Romanovs from Michael I to Nicholas II - fascinating.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SixFootScowl said:


> Being fairly new to Russian opera I don't have a top ten. All I have is this:
> 
> 1) Boris Godunov 1869 (Mussorgsky orch.)
> 2) Boris Godunov 1872 (Mussorgsky orch.)
> ...


New list since three years ago. Not in any particular order but for the top three in bold:

*Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Rachmaninoff: Miserly Knight
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov 1869 (Mussorgsky Orchestration)*
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Rachmaninoff: Francesca da Rimini 
Rachmaninoff: Aleko
Prokofeiv: Betrothal in a Monastery
Rubinstein: The Demon
Glinka: Ivan Susanin
Dvorak: Dimitrij

For an 11th: 
Borodin: Prince Igor


----------



## adrian1982 (Jul 27, 2020)

Onegin on top for me!


----------



## Cat from hell (Apr 18, 2020)

Also fairly new to Russian opera, but those I list I know, as in I KNOW, and so:
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina (Shostakovich/Stravinsky)
Eugene Onegin
Lady Macbeth 
The Tsar's Bride
Prince Igor

And then in no particular order The Demon, Dame Pique, Iolanta, 

No Prokofiev (sorry), and haven't listened to enough Rimsky Korsakov yet.

Khovanshchina was a real revelation. Endless listening, always something new.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adrian1982 said:


> Onegin on top for me!


Me too will add others later


----------



## Hele (Aug 26, 2020)

I think I don't have a favorite one, but Pique Dame is certainly my first choice at the moment. Also I like Eugene Onegin, Jolanta and Mazeppa (Tchaikovsky). Then Tzar's Bride, Sadko, Snow Maiden (Rimski-Korsakov) and Boris Godunov, Khovanshchina (Mussorgsky). Definitely forgot something ...


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I can only think of one, *Eugene Onegin* that I like well enough to care. Blame lack of exposure for that...


----------



## Pchai (Oct 6, 2020)

nina foresti said:


> Eugene Onegin
> Boris Godunov
> Queen of Spades
> Mazeppa
> ...


It is my understanding that Pique Dame and Queen of Spades are the same Tchaikovsky work. Pique Dame is also the name of an operetta by Suppe (not Russian) are you thinking of that work or something else?


----------



## jkl (May 4, 2021)

I just read this thread. I must give Tchaikovsky's opera a listen, maybe starting with Eguene.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky - Khovanschina
Glinka - Ruslan und Lyudmila 
Borodin - Prince Igor
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
Prokofiev - War and Peace
Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm acquainted with only a handful of Russian operas by Tchaikovsky, Rimsky, Mussorgsky, Prokofiev and Shostakovich, but as of now my favorites are _Boris Godunov, The Queen of Spades, _and_ Eugene Onegin._


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I'm acquainted with only a handful of Russian operas by Tchaikovsky, Rimsky, Mussorgsky, Prokofiev and Shostakovich, but as of now my favorites are _Boris Godunov, The Queen of Spades, _and_ Eugene Onegin._


They'd be my favourites too. I have a recording of Tchaikovsky's *Mazeppa *but it's nowhere near as memorable as those above. I've heard bits of some of his other operas too, but I'm not so taken with those either.

I've heard some Rismky-Korsakov operas that I liked, and once saw a wonderful prodution of *Christmas Eve*. I also really like Shostakovich's *Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk*.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Il cavaliere avaro


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

1. The tale of the invisible city of Kitezh and tha maiden Fevronia, Rimski-Kórsakov. 
2. The tale of Tzar Saltan, Rimski-Kórsakov. 
3. The night before Christmas, Rimski-Kórsakov. 
4. Oedipus Rex, Stravinsky. 
5. Khovanschina, Mussorgsky. 
6. Eugene Onegin, Tchaikovsky. 
7. The sorceress, Tchaikovsky. 
8. Mazepa, Tchaikovsky. 
9. Love to three oranges, Prokofiev. 
10. The life for the tzar, Glinka. 
I mentioned only operas I watched live.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

ColdGenius said:


> 1. The tale of the invisible city of Kitezh and tha maiden Fevronia, Rimski-Kórsakov.
> 2. The tale of Tzar Saltan, Rimski-Kórsakov.
> 3. The night before Christmas, Rimski-Kórsakov.
> 4. Oedipus Rex, Stravinsky.
> ...


How could I miss Prokofiev's Fiery angel!


----------

